# 3-2-1 method on beef back ribs????



## bk2fla (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm looking to smoke some beef back ribs this weekend any tips? Recipes? How long do I leave them on? Temp? Thanks in advance


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 9, 2011)

A quick trip to the handy dandy search tool comes up with about 180 pages of just what you are looking for....Yaaaaaaa!!!

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=beef+back+ribs  

 Have fun!!

 Craig


----------



## bk2fla (Feb 9, 2011)

Craig thanks for the reminder of the search tool it actually gave me 1800 pages 
Now next question I was reading and the 3-2-1 method was mentioned a lot so taking your advice  I used the "handy dandy" search tool and read up on it and I just want to make sure that is the way to go 

Thanks
Matt


----------



## eman (Feb 10, 2011)

I know the 321 method is great on pork back ribs but you may want to use a thermo on beef ribs , Not sure, as i don't cook them , but  i know that they don't cook the same as pork.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2011)

Probably wouldn't need to cook beef ribs for 6 hours, especially if you like them rare to med. rare. As eman has said, I think the temp probe is the way to go.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2011)

I never tried Beef Ribs any other way but 3-2-1 at 225˚/230˚.

My thoughts:

I love Medium-rare beef, but I would think since there is a huge amount of fat on the ribs, it would be better to be more well done, like 3-2-1 gets you to. Plus 3-2-1 makes them around fall off the bone, the way I like my ribs.

I always said about steak----It would be nice if you could make the meat med-rare, and the fat well done, so I guess that's part of my thinking here.

Sometimes I used to make a bone-in steak on the grill to med-rare. Then cut the meat off & put the fatty bone back on the grill to get what was left well done & nice and bubbly.  MMMmmmm.............

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2011)

The last time I did beef ribs I used 2-2-1.

Here's the thread..caution..good pictures made me hungry>>>

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101987/todays-smoke-ribs-with-q-view  

 Have a great day!!!

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I always said about steak----It would be nice if you could make the meat med-rare, and the fat well done, so I guess that's part of my thinking here.
> 
> Sometimes I used to make a bone-in steak on the grill to med-rare. Then cut the meat off & put the fatty bone back on the grill to get what was left well done & nice and bubbly.  MMMmmmm.........
> 
> Bear


This why I love the BGE. Crank it up to 600-700 and put the steaks on for a few minutes on each side then close the vents for a few minutes.

Crusty outside..still mooing inside.

 Dang.. now I have to go to the store.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 10, 2011)

I am with Bear on this one... I do Beef ribs pretty often and ALWAYS go 3-2-1 w/ them too much fat and conective tissue not to IMO...


----------



## bk2fla (Feb 10, 2011)

ok guys i think i'm going with the 3-2-1 this time around will be posting pics of before and after let me make sure i got it right..3 hours  bone side down? 2 hours wrappeed in foil w/apple juice and keep foil "tented" and 1 hour unwrapped bone side up?....all with the temp @ 225-230


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 10, 2011)

bk2fla said:


> ok guys i think i'm going with the 3-2-1 this time around will be posting pics of before and after let me make sure i got it right..3 hours  bone side down? 2 hours wrappeed in foil w/apple juice and keep foil "tented" and 1 hour unwrapped bone side up?....all with the temp @ 225-230


sounds good to me... you are not limited to just apple juice in the foil... you can add whatever... bourbon, different fruit juice, brown sugar, honey, beer... anything... or combos of anything... good luck my friend!


----------



## bk2fla (Feb 10, 2011)

thanx steve will post results


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2011)

bk2fla said:


> ok guys i think i'm going with the 3-2-1 this time around will be posting pics of before and after let me make sure i got it right..3 hours  bone side down? 2 hours wrappeed in foil w/apple juice and keep foil "tented" and 1 hour unwrapped bone side up?....all with the temp @ 225-230


I would do the unwrapped step  #3 bone side down too. Doesn't mean you have to.
 

Can't wait for the Qview!

Bear


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 10, 2011)

You got it BK!

 


Bearcarver said:


> bk2fla said:
> 
> 
> > ok guys i think i'm going with the 3-2-1 this time around will be posting pics of before and after let me make sure i got it right..3 hours  bone side down? 2 hours wrappeed in foil w/apple juice and keep foil "tented" and 1 hour unwrapped bone side up?....all with the temp @ 225-230
> ...


Yup... I agree with Bear! Bone side down for #3... I didnt even catch that... (i failed reading comprehension LOL)... Plus this helps if you decide to do some wet


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 10, 2011)

I would suggest 3-2-1 the first time then play with the times till you get it just the way you like them. Dang all that means your gonna have ribs more often let me know if ya need help eating them


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2011)

OK Bear next time I do beef ribs I'll try it 3-2-1. It's just that the beef ribs around here have so little meat on them, I might have to cut that to 2-2-1. I like the steak idea too.
 


Bearcarver said:


> I never tried Beef Ribs any other way but 3-2-1 at 225˚/230˚.
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> OK Bear next time I do beef ribs I'll try it 3-2-1. It's just that the beef ribs around here have so little meat on them, I might have to cut that to 2-2-1. I like the steak idea too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, didn't think of that---They usually have pretty much meat on them around here.

Stand back when you put that fatty bone back on the grill.

I love rare & med/rare meat, but I like my fat well done!

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 10, 2011)

Now to me it all depends on the ribs. If you get some regular beef ribs from like Wally World then I would use the 3-2-1 method. Then if you get some dino bones like theses

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/102323/another-set-of-dino-bones-with-some-q-view  

Then I would smoke them using a probe thermo and take them to maybe 145°ish and you'll really like-um. Believe me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2011)

C'mon Mark--That's not fair!

I think we have to call those "small' or "medium" sized Prime Ribs!!!!

Bear


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 11, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Now to me it all depends on the ribs. If you get some regular beef ribs from like Wally World then I would use the 3-2-1 method. Then if you get some dino bones like theses
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/102323/another-set-of-dino-bones-with-some-q-view
> 
> Then I would smoke them using a probe thermo and take them to maybe 145°ish and you'll really like-um. Believe me.




 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





WOW... I havent seen those around here... Might have to look at some local butchers!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> C'mon Mark--That's not fair!
> 
> I think we have to call those "small' or "medium" sized Prime Ribs!!!!
> 
> Bear




Now that brings up a question. When the store sells boneless ribeye roasts or steaks, what do they do with the bones? Can you buy them? If so, what are they called? They sure look like what Mark has.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Mark--That's not fair!
> ...


As far as I know;
That's where the Beef ribs I get come from. They cut the bones off, changing a Rib Roast into Boneless Ribeye Steaks. Then the Beef Ribs are left. How much meat on them seems to depend on how tight the guy on the bandsaw cuts them.

I never saw ANY with as much meat as Mark had on his ribs.

Bear


----------

